# APBT or American Bully?



## A.T.68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a black Pitbull puppy 5 months old exactly and he weighs 42lbs and still has a lot of loose skin to grow into so I was just wondering what you guys thought.. He was 32lbs and 15 weeks.. I have ADBA papers saying APBT but he seems a little big for his age and to be a pitt, but he does not have that huge head of a bully.. sorry if im in the wrong thread im new to this site so please just give me your input.. thank you


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post the ped ? or names on the ped? thats is what will tell you what you have


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

If you could post his ped we could help you more  He does seem a little big for a 5 mo. old APBT but that does not mean anything, good lookin boy btw


----------



## A.T.68 (Sep 6, 2011)

im sorry what is the ped?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the papers.. post the parents names and grandparents if you have them , we can see what we can dig up from there.


----------



## A.T.68 (Sep 6, 2011)

and the 1 pic hes 10 weeks, 2nd and 3rd 15 weeks, and the last one is 5 months


----------



## A.T.68 (Sep 6, 2011)

oohh ok off his papers, sorry i was confused, but ok i get them posted soon.thank you


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry, I forget some people are new to this but yes angel is right, post the names of the parents, grandparents and at least one more generation so we can help you with your questions


----------



## A.T.68 (Sep 6, 2011)

*moved houses... tryin to find papers*

hope i didnt lose them ha, but moved houses due to my lil man recently and lookin for the papers, funny how i can find my girlfriends pugs papers ha, but ill find them and post asap


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

was he registered to you yet or do you just have the puppy papers? if he is already registered to you then you could print off a duplicate registration form and send it in


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

he looks like a bully to me, but i wouldn't know unless i knew his ped either


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

he looks A LOT like my Kandi.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

He's a really nice-looking animal. Oh, and look, there's a dog in the pics, too! *ahem*

But yeah, what others said. Looking at the pedigree will help a lot. Big dogs happen. Its the purpose of the breeding that generally defines APBT vs bully.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

:goodpost: :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

What ? a dog? where? I didnt see it  lol


----------



## A.T.68 (Sep 6, 2011)

ok so i guess i cant find papers, however im in the process of getting new ones because ive contacted breeder.. anyways the brown and white is the dad and the blue is his mom ( why he was black idk haha )


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

They just look like big APBTs to me. Well dad does. Mom looks standard.


----------



## A.T.68 (Sep 6, 2011)

yea i added the guy on fb thats how i got the pics.. dad again.. then mom when she was pregnant with my boys litter


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> *He's a really nice-looking animal.* * Oh, and look, there's a dog in the pics, too! * *ahem*
> 
> But yeah, what others said. Looking at the pedigree will help a lot. Big dogs happen. Its the purpose of the breeding that generally defines APBT vs bully.


:goodpost: exactly what I was thinking! :rofl:

And Op..Your pup most likely is American Bully.
Especially if those are his parents


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

his dad is a looker.. handsome boy.. the only real way to know is to get that pedigree


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

lol phineas and ferb in the background and that crazy look on sire's face. LOL priceless.

but I still think he is bully. Only the peds can tell.


----------



## A.T.68 (Sep 6, 2011)

And yes he does look a lot like kandi, she's gorgeous, how old is she?


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

A.T.68 said:


> And yes he does look a lot like kandi, she's gorgeous, how old is she?


She is 21 weeks now.
(She's Razor's Edge and Greyline Bully)


----------



## A.T.68 (Sep 6, 2011)

o ok well yes shes pretty.. idk much about the bloodlines but the guy said gunner (mine) is razors edge/gotti..


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

He might very well be. As soon as you get the peds, you should for sure know 
And thank you very much  She's my pride and joy (other than my son) lol


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

A.T.68 said:


> o ok well yes shes pretty.. idk much about the bloodlines but the guy said gunner (mine) is razors edge/gotti..


hes an am bully then,though i have seen RE apbt's i have never seen gotti apbt


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

the parents look like they have zero Gotti in them.. RE maybe ..


----------

